# Hi



## RaveKitty (Aug 4, 2004)

Hi Everyone,

Hi, my name is Rebecca and my boyfriend recently told me about this forum and I absolutely love it. I'm the owner of 2 domestic short hairs. Nala is Calico and the other Is Jazz- black and white, both are 2 years old. They have the best personalities...very friendly and love to play. I'll have some pics of my babies up soon.


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum, RaveKitty! I can't wait to see pics of your two cats.


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

You have a smart boyfriend! Welcome and feel at home here!!


----------



## RarePuss (Jun 16, 2004)

Welcome.. i too started posted recently and love it, everybody here is warm and friendly


----------



## RaveKitty (Aug 4, 2004)

RarePuss said:


> Welcome.. i too started posted recently and love it, everybody here is warm and friendly


This is one of the reasons I like it here. I've read quite a few posts and everyone seems very friendly.


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Welcome to the forum, Rebecca!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Rebecca and post pictures soon :lol:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Rebecca! It's great to have you here.


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)




----------



## RaveKitty (Aug 4, 2004)

Here are a few of pictures of Jazz and Nala. There will be more to come.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome RaveKitty!


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Your kitties are so adorable!


----------

